# Fixing loglap to my new shed



## stephenmg (10 Sep 2013)

Hi all,

Will shortly start cladding my new shed with 24mm x 100mm loglap and am wondering how best to fix it. Some folk say use one nail, to allow the baord to expand and contract without splitting, others say use two nails in order to resist movement and stop it shrinking! Others say use a single screw, which sounds like an awful lot of holes to drill!

What are you opinions?
Nails? In which case galvanised? Annular? What length for 24mm boards? Two or one?
Or screws?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## rafezetter (10 Sep 2013)

I can't comment on the "how many nails does it take to put a loglap up" :lol: but if nailing - then definitely annular, they grip incredibly well (if you've not used before), the only downside being if the wood buckles away from the stud they have tendency to pull through rather than loosen. 

I have been known to use small washers to increase the surface area to stop that in thinner wood like featherboard cladding if it has knots and such, which sometimes twist and warp terribly.


----------



## cedarwood (10 Sep 2013)

stainless steel annular ring they are much better than galvenised


----------



## Cottonwood (10 Sep 2013)

Well one thing for sure you wont stop any wood shrinking by putting extra nails in, aint nuttin you can do about it...! At best you will encourage your baords to split
I personally would use galvanised nails, although annular are also good (my preference!). I always use swedish gunnebo ones on fencing (feather edge board) they would be ideal for cladding too. They arent annular ring, but are a cross shaped section, they grip very well, and take effort to pull out even with a shark nail bar. I would put one nail about 1 inch below each T & G join, punch them down, job done.
I am sure you already know, but watch out for the boards going slightly out of level as you add them. The first time I did a cladding job, I blazed ahead regardless-and the top board had to be scribed into a banana shape to fit... :lol: Check every few boards with a long level, or use a story stick to mark all the studs with the same horizontal spacings.
good luck with the project!
cheers Jonathan


----------



## Baldhead (10 Sep 2013)

Mark I asked a similar question as was given this link,

http://www.vastern.co.uk/tc-fixing-advice.html

At the bottom of the page you will see 'fixing advice' although it doesn't mention loglap there is still some valuable advice.

HTH

Baldhead


----------



## stephenmg (10 Sep 2013)

Great advice. Thanks chaps! 

Mark


----------



## John15 (11 Sep 2013)

Hi Mark,
If you are going to line your shed don't forget to put soundproofing in the cavity, if it's needed - you probably know that already.
Cheers,
John


----------

